# Jump into the back of truck?



## Peddler (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a 7 month old GSD that loves to go for a ride in the back of my truck, but I can not get him to jump in the back. He has already learned all the basic stuff, so why can he not learn this? Am I starting to early? I fill he way big enough to jump up in the truck. After we go for a ride, and I let the tailgate down, he will always jump out, he just want jump in. Please help!!!!


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

yes you are starting too early use ramps or steps, you can use this as a training opportunity to lift him up into the truck with out him flailing about, developing trust. I'm assuming the truck is covered or he is going into a crate or kennel box of sorts right?


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/957655/


----------



## Peddler (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes I always help him in to the truck. He will raise up on the tailgate, and I will pick up his rear, and help him in. At what age can I expect to see him jump in?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: PeddlerI have a 7 month old GSD that loves to go for a ride in the back of my truck, but I can not get him to jump in the back. He has already learned all the basic stuff, so why can he not learn this? Am I starting to early? I fill he way big enough to jump up in the truck. After we go for a ride, and I let the tailgate down, he will always jump out, he just want jump in. Please help!!!!


 your dog is to smart to ride in the back of a pick
up truck. he also knows that all of that jumping at such a young age is no good for him. your dog knows that he can be to young to jump and some day to old to jump. these GSD's are smart, they can teach us a lot even when they're 7 months old.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

My dog is 19 months old and I still lift him in and out of the back of my SUV. Can he jump in and out? Yes he can. But I prefer not to tax his joints. The bed of a truck can be pretty high up off the ground and you're usually jumping them off pavement, which is harder for the joints, particularly jumping down. It doesn't take much for me when I open the tailgate to just swing him down.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you didn't answer Maxgunner's question? is the truck covered, is the dog in a crate or kennel box????


----------



## Peddler (Jul 3, 2008)

^ The reason I started trying to get him to do this is this. Everytime I go out to the backyard for what ever reason, he always comes running, happy to see me. When he gets to the porch he jump, and clears the steps, onto the porch. The porch is about as high as my truck, so I thought he would be able to do it.


----------



## Peddler (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes the truck is covered.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Mine's 6 and I lift her in and out of the truck (4wd) and always
will.

A long time ago I used to let Tamsen jump in and out... I have a
carpet kit in my camper and would slide one floor panel out for
her to land on but I just think it's easier on them all around to be
lifted in and out. Worked up to be able to handle the 70 pounds
by doing lots of push-ups!


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

At seven months the joints are not fully formed and growth plates can be damaged by inappropriate jumping, so I would discourage you from having your dog jump until he's fully an adult. Personally I think you run more risk of damage having him jump out of the truck (and landing with all that weight on the front legs) than you do having him jump in. 

I let my first GSD (20 years ago) jump too young and he paid for it later - by the time he was 6-7 years old he was having problems with his joints. It was ignorance on my part but unfortunately my dog was the one who suffered for it.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Peddler^ The reason I started trying to get him to do this is this. Everytime I go out to the backyard for what ever reason, he always comes running, happy to see me. When he gets to the porch he jump, and clears the steps, onto the porch. The porch is about as high as my truck, so I thought he would be able to do it.


are you leaving your dog in the back yard???


----------



## Peddler (Jul 3, 2008)

^ Yes he stays in the back yard.


----------



## crombie (Aug 18, 2008)

...the breed should never be left outside to live...


----------



## Peddler (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: crombie15...the breed should never be left outside to live...



I am all for having a dog in the house, and I do have a 8lb. yorki that stays in side, and I do let my GSD in most days. I have got to ask: What breeds do you think should be outside? I mean I love my GSD just as much as the next guy, but if your dog is has big as a horse, and comes in at about 85lb, don't you think it is really an outside dog.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

I would have to disagree. Which dog breeds should live inside has less to do with size and more to do with what they were bred for. GSDs are bred to live and work closely with people. They thrive on attention from their people and being around them. 

Breeds that can work happily and independently of humans are outside breeds, although I personally would never get a dog if I were going to make it live outside anyway.


----------



## Peddler (Jul 3, 2008)

^ I understand what you mean. My GSD is indoors and out, my wife is a stay at home mom, so she is letting him in all the time. You would have to see him, I know he is happer outside than inside. We have alot of land, and we have other outside dogs, you can just see it in his face, that he love being out running and playing.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I had a shepherd who preferred to be outside. He did sleep inside at night, hopefully as your dog does.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

Build a platform anywhere from 6 inches to a foot off the ground large enough for him to sit on.
Work with him everyday, telling him to "place" on the board.
have him sit, tell him good place.

break him off the board.. (break, off whatever)
and repeat.

Eventually whenever you want your dog to get up on something or sit somewhere you can just tell him to Place. and he will see where ou want him to go.

It works, both my dogs place all the time.


----------

